# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Вопрос по принтеру Hp Lj P2015

## qrangerq

Приветсвую всех!

Есть принтер HP LJ P2015 и его родной картридж; картридж несколько раз заканчивался и его перезаправляли (о том что принтер ругался на остаток тонера 1% естественно никто не обращал внимания - и правильно делали, печатал он отлично) - но в один прекрасный момент после очередной заправки (заправляли всегда в одном и том же сервисном центре) и вставки картриджа в принтер, принтер сказал что тонер вообще закончился и сказал "замените картридж" (мы люди русские ))), попытки распечатать хотя бы тестовую страницу - принтер даже не реагировал и только тихо-мирно помигивала лампочка на самом принтере с изображением тонера.

Купили новый картридж... решили старый отдать чтобы прицепили новый чип - в сервисном центре прицепили чип (когда вернули - мне сразу в глаза бросился он, так как был не похож на оригинал, в чеке стоит ЧИП HP LJ 2015/3005 UNIVERSAL - типа универсальный...)

Ну значит, беру я этот картридж и вставляю в принтер... принтер мне говорит: "..извени дорогой, а деталька то не производства HP... иди-ка ты погуляй и принеси мне нормальный картридж"

Вопросы: 

1) Что можно сделать чтобы подружить "универсальный" чип с принтером?
2) Можно ли что-нибудь самому сделать с чипом, перепрошить? (вот здесь прочитал что можно http://rusfaq.ru/info/question/102888 или они там пи****...)
если можно то как?

----------


## qrangerq

никто не знает?

----------


## AnDroidMan

да, знакомая ситуация... не уверен, конечно, но скорее всего ничего не выйдет. а почему бы не предъявить претензию сервис-центру? они должны были знать, что чип не подойдет. универсальность очень часто выходит боком. для этого картриджа нужен "родной" чип.

----------


## pavloff

Здравствуйте. Для начала попробуйте осторожно снять ЧИП, он приклеен на двухстороний скотч. картидж поставьте в аппарат и включите принтер. На компе монитор состояния будет ругаться, но принтер должен работать.
Сдедующий вариант - купить самим чип для карт. 53X и наклеить самим, стоит рублей 300.
Если принтер старый - можно заменить микропрограммы, найти на сайте HP.

----------


## qrangerq

Спасибо за ответы. 

Оторвать чип - принтер работать не будет (будет считать что нет картриджа и откажется печатать)




> Сдедующий вариант - купить самим чип для карт. 53X и наклеить самим, стоит рублей 300.


Где можно приобрести чип на такой картридж? (интернет-магазин?)




> Если принтер старый - можно заменить микропрограммы, найти на сайте HP.


Обновил :)

----------

